# To make a design with 3 or 4 colors, transfer or direct?



## jayeasy (Jul 21, 2010)

I was thinking about outsourcing the screen printing of some shirts I want to get done and am thinking about plastisol heat transfers or screen printing directly onto the garment. Now I've read that some believe that the difference between a heat transfer and direct printing is minimal, but is that also the case for using multiple colors? Which method would also be more cost effective?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The advantages of transfers are many, but cost savings is not one of them. In almost all cases, transfers will always be more expensive to do than direct screen print. 

To give you a better answer, tell us if you will be screening yourself or outsourcing. Do you have a heat press? how many shirts are you doing?


----------

